# Pasta Vongole



## CookLikeJulia (Apr 23, 2010)

An olive-oil based pasta recipe with clams and white wine

Serves 4 
Prep Time 10 minutes 
Cooking Time 20 minutes

*Ingredients*
2 tablespoons chopped garlic
2 tablespoons chopped onion
2 tablespoons butter
1 tablespoon olive oil
1/4 cup white wine
1 kilo clams (cleaned thoroughly of dirt and sand)
salt and pepper to taste
pinch of chili flakes
additional 2 tablespoons butter
spaghetti noodles for 4 cooked until al dente

*Procedure*
1 In a heavy saucepan, sauté garlic and onion in butter and olive oil until translucent and fragrant. Add white wine—let reduce until almost dry.
2 Add clams and steam until clam shells open. Season well with salt, pepper, and chili flakes. Add cooked pasta noodles and toss in remaining butter. Serve immediately.


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 23, 2010)

I enjoy this dish the most when it is made with small (1" or less) cockles.  People with a hearty appetite might consider the above recipe ( assuming 12 oz of dried pasta) appropriate for no more than 2 persons


----------

